# Rythmik LV12r vs svs SB-1000 vs svs PB-1000 vs VTF-1 MK2 Subwoofer Here we go again



## vic40204 (Dec 8, 2008)

Like the title says. Which one is the crowd favorite. The room dimensions are 13Wx17Dx8H

I have looked for reviews of these speakers but could not find a direct comparison of these specific speakers side by side.

My system
Pioneer SC-81
Energy RC-70 fronts
Energy LCR center
Energy Veritas V-Mini surround sides
Energy RC-10 surround backs

Music is my predominant concern HT 2nd.

The sub woofers in my price range seems to be these.

Rythmik LV12r 

SVS SB-1000

SVS PB-1000

HSU VTF-1 MK2

Thanks in advance. Al


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Out of the ones listed the SVS PB1000 would be my first choice however given your room size none of them will be able to pressurize the space very well and will likely be over driven.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

LV12R.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Not having direct experience with any of the models you listed, I have only general advice: If music is a primary concern, then I'd definitely go with a sealed type.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would suggest two L12's. You'll get a discount for ordering two. Multiple subwoofers can be set up to have a much more even frequency response across multiple seats. That will make music sound much better.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

vic40204 said:


> Like the title says. Which one is the crowd favorite. The room dimensions are 13Wx17Dx8H
> 
> I have looked for reviews of these speakers but could not find a direct comparison of these specific speakers side by side.
> 
> ...


Rythmik makes a sealed version of the LV12-R called the L12. I have the LV12-R and its excellent with music despite being ported.


----------

